# Spalted Osage Tap Root Anyone?



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Sort of but not really. This osage tree is at the edge of one of my entry points into the enchanted forest and this little nubbin of a tap root is partly solid and partly punky. But I think I can get a couple or 3 pens blanks out of it when I stabilize it or a game call and a pen blank . . . 



 



 



 



 

That last pic shows where I cut off the nubbin bt I forgot to take a pic of the little root itself. There's a ton or 3 of good solid wood most of it straight grain in that tree. I might actually harvest this one. I rarely harvest bois d arc anymore because I just don't like fighting the dern things but this one is already down and not too many lower branches to contend with. Plus my stock of osage is terribly low except for a few older logs harder now than I want to mill. 

I put this in the characteristics of wood forum to show how the solid osage wont's spalt but the sap around it will. It's not for sale too little of it. I might give the blank away though once I stabilize it if it turns out good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2014)

Cool, Kevin. I'm game if you need a guinea pig... or a warm fuzzy. Seriously, though, if you harvest the tree itself I could use a handful of nice crosscut call blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll fix you up Hen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 17, 2014)

That could make a real nice call or pen! Would be very unique - and unique blanks are the best ones to make something out of.


----------

